# Winchester Gardens' Tomato Fertilizer Spikes Review



## Tom_Mann (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this the only fertilizer you're using, or are you also using supplemental fertilizers? It'll be interesting to see a year end review. Thanks.

Tom - @SolakNC


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Tom - Thank you for your question.

I used the Tomato Fertilizer Spikes on three of my tomato plants (the pictures featured in the review are from those plants). With these three plants I just used the spikes and water.

The rest of my tomatoes I used Gardener's Supply Tomato Fertilizer and fish emulsion.


----------



## Jane6 (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a wonderful review! Tomatoes can be so tricky and I've found are sometimes a little persnickety when it comes to any changes in their environment. I appreciate that they include the N-P-K rating and guides on when to plant. Thanks for including likes and dislikes about the product and the very helpful pictures along with your instructions!


----------



## John_Smith (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this information.Nice Blog.
Keep on sharing new information's..more and more..
For More In-formations related to Deep root fertilization please visit 
Deep root fertilization


----------



## tristen_lawrence (Feb 20, 2015)

Curious as to how it ended up working out for you, as compared with the fertilizer and fish emulsion mixes. Thanks!


----------



## erinZ (Mar 27, 2015)

can the spikes be uses in 5 gallon container with cherry tomato seedlings also?


----------

